# Poison Ivy



## hellrazor762 (May 20, 2012)

I'm an Infantryman in the army so I'm frequently living in the woods for training weeks at a time. I havent had a bad reaction to poison ivy in years but suddenly I get is every time I'm in the field. Any good remedies besides calamine lotion and Benadryl?


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

first, you can't get poison ivy from just being in the woods and it might not be just poison ivy could be poison ok or poison sumac

learn to ID all three http://www.webmd.com/allergies/treating-poison-ivy#1 and don't touch

the herbal cure is Jewel Weed and most herb shops carry it in bulk loose form and in a variety of salves and lotions http://www.starwest-botanicals.com/catalogsearch/result/?o=jewelweed&q=jewel+weed

https://www.amazon.com/No-Reins-Jewelweed-Commonly-Poison/dp/B00J0U0C0O

most effective OTC is Zanfel https://www.amazon.com/Zanfel-Poiso...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=3RC0T9EADSBAHDDJTEYG&th=1

Best way to use the bulk herb is to draw a hot bath and add about an ounce of herb and have a good soak .. relief will last 6 to 8 hours or until for whatever reason you exert yourself and get sweaty, and Jewelweed will speed healing. alternately for small areas you can wrap a couple tablespoons in a clean handkerchief soak it in hot water.. not so hot it is uncomfortable and then put the wet poultice directly on the affected area .. don't overdo the squeezing the handkerchief a little sloppy is better than squeezing out the medicinal part back into the container of hot water.

there are also preventative blockers https://www.amazon.com/First-Aid-On...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=AV24EWJ905H699VHY77M

Do you have a dog perhaps ? dogs can go out and play in the woods get poison ivy on their fur and transfer it to you or the furniture.. ask me how I know


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

They used to have shots you could take that helped make you immune to Poison Ivy for a certain time period. I worked at a wildlife refuge one time long ago and I had to take a series of three shots before I could start working there.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Poison Ivy, Oak, and Sumac all contain the same active Oils, causes the same rash, and the treatment for the rash is the same. I suggest first that you learn to Identify the Plants so that you can avoid them if possible. For treatment go to Wal-Mart and pick up some Tecnu Outdoor Skin Cleanser, it will wash away the Oil and prevent or minimize the rash. As one who is very allergic, I have used this stuff for Years and it works very well. It not only comes in a bottle but also in individual tear open packs that are easy to stow. Be aware that the active oils can also contaminate your clothing and cause further Rash, I suggest these articles of Clothing be washed separately.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I second the TecNu products. Having been using them for years and it's really effective.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

All the products mentioned are great. As a further treatment when at home with the rash I like to dry it out by rubbing it with alcohol. Isopropyl or shine works well. I have also used just a good dish soapafter contact with the plant or at the first signs of rash. Apply dish soap and spray off with camelback hose or canteen. This will remove the oils that cause the reaction. Note....the dish soap without washing off with water will not work to remove oils. You need both. Soap is a micelle. It's amazing how many folks (probably not the folks here) know how soap actually works to remove oil on a cellular level but I digress.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Not sure if already mentioned but after after exposure, you want to keep your skin as cool as possible. When rinsing, do so in cold water. Basically, you want to keep your skin pores closed so they don't let in the oils. 

When in the field, I use a lot of baby wipes. Every time I take a break, I hit all exposed skin with a baby wipe. The incremental cleanings seem to help a lot.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

ZoomZoom said:


> Not sure if already mentioned but after after exposure, you want to keep your skin as cool as possible. When rinsing, do so in cold water. Basically, you want to keep your skin pores closed so they don't let in the oils.
> 
> When in the field, I use a lot of baby wipes. Every time I take a break, I hit all exposed skin with a baby wipe. The incremental cleanings seem to help a lot.


you may have to endure a few cold showers. Here in S.W. Oregon we have poison oak, sometimes the plants turn into trees that look like a fruit tree from a distance. The only time I get really nailed was when I dug a 460 foot trench through the woods for burying a water line from our spring to a cistern, treated my calves with vinegar, can't believe how soothing it was. Some people also use a tea made from Madrone leaves, Madrone trees only grow in a narrow band along coastal areas, same area that poison oak grows so well. I have known of people that were sensitive to the evaporated oils from these plants and got very bad cases of poison oak rash and they hadn't even walked in the woods. Other than the water line incident, I've never been bothered by poison oak, even picking up a deer I shot in the middle of a patch that was head high, walking right through it, having it slap me in the face and pushing it out of the way with my hand.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Viking said:


> picking up a deer I shot in the middle of a patch that was head high, walking right through it, having it slap me in the face and pushing it out of the way with my hand.


Damn! Y'all have some tough deer. Never had a deer slap me in the face and push me aside.  _Never took one on in a patch either. Around here, we just shoot them._


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

ZoomZoom said:


> Damn! Y'all have some tough deer. Never had a deer slap me in the face and push me aside.  _Never took one on in a patch either. Around here, we just shoot them._


Come on, I'm an old fart, just trying to conserve on printing out that it was poison oak slapping me, be nice or I'll send some P.O. oil to rub on your tender places.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lol you two


----------



## mikeymike (Mar 8, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what is best used to get rid of poison ivy? I am renting a place to put a cabin and I have to clean it up myself and it has it all over the ground and some trees. Thanks


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

mikeymike said:


> Can anyone tell me what is best used to get rid of poison ivy? I am renting a place to put a cabin and I have to clean it up myself and it has it all over the ground and some trees. Thanks


Chickweed works for all rashes, etc.
I have serious places on my leg and arm taken care of by applying chickweed.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If you're asking how to kill the poison ivy, I just go to the local tractor store and get a gallon jug of brush killer. Mix using directions and spray on the plants. Wait a week or so and they'll be gone. 

If the ivy has climbed a tree and out of reach, I use loppers and cut off the vine near ground level (cut the vine twice, a couple inches apart) then apply same brush killer to the area of the vine where I made the cuts.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

mikeymike said:


> Can anyone tell me what is best used to get rid of poison ivy? I am renting a place to put a cabin and I have to clean it up myself and it has it all over the ground and some trees. Thanks


If you don't kill the roots , it will come back.
I had a lot of it beside the house , along the edge of the woods, HAD.

I tried all sorts of home remedies , they killed it, but it kept coming back......until I sprayed it with Roundup.

I just keep going deeper into the woods , spraying it every year, 
Now its far enough from the grandkids play area  , that I'm not bothered by it any more.

Jim


----------

